# Tv stand by fireplace help



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It really depends on if you ever plan on using the Fireplace, along with how far back the seating is going to be. Also are you planning on using any kind of Surround Sound system or just a Speaker bar with the TV.

This gives you an idea of mounting the tv above a fireplace. http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/tips-for-hanging-a-flat-screen-74713

What does the other sides of that area look like? Also where is the current Coax jack, and how do you plan on plugging in the set and box.

Our tv sits on a stand that is just a little taller then our Coffee Table. It places it at the correct height when sitting about 10' away from it.


----------



## elie2wins (Jan 23, 2016)

Beware of placing tvs above fireplaces. You have a good idea about using a adjustable track to raise and lower the tv, but you run the risk of damaging your tv when/if you do use the fireplace. Using a mantle above the fireplace can insulate the heat, but since youre in an apartment, im not sure how comfortable youd be with installing one. 

Another things to consider is your wires. Most building codes require combustible electrical wires and a fireplace or chimney appliance clearance of 2 to 6 inches.


----------

